# Pictures & comments of YOUR CRUZE



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

This is a great thread idea, I look forward to seeing how creative some guys got with personalizing their car!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Now, with some additions![emoji12]






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Some more












































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Red brake calipers are coming next![emoji106]












































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Me too Chevy_Country, ty!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

2014. 41k miles. Cai, headlights, plasti dip on the rims, tinted windows, rain guards.























Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

That has to be a bear to keep clean! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

turbo96 said:


> That has to be a bear to keep clean!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It does grind my gears at times lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

I got rid of my black Buick because of it being black. I LOVE my Cruze!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

There, that's what the stickers' say.[emoji2]









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

@turbo96

Could you please share info on the trunk protection, Name of product and where to order please?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

turbo96 said:


> Now, with some additions![emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I've done much less to my cruze, and have only on "before pic" but I bought her march 24th 2014, she's a may 2011 chevy cruze it's, named caitelynn, I very rarely drive her, she's a pleasure vehicle, I work out of my ford ranger 7 days a week out about 10k mikes on that in about 8 months, put just about 25k on my cruze in over three years !

I only have the one "before pic" lol she was in the showroom though !










This is her after plastidip rims and bowties, red calipers, led headlights, and 4,000 coats of wax later !






























I recently went under and sanded and re frame painted the subframe










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Chevy_Country said:


> I've done much less to my cruze, and have only on "before pic" but I bought her march 24th 2014, she's a may 2011 chevy cruze it's, named caitelynn, I very rarely drive her, she's a pleasure vehicle, I work out of my ford ranger 7 days a week out about 10k mikes on that in about 8 months, put just about 25k on my cruze in over three years !
> 
> I only have the one "before pic" lol she was in the showroom though !
> 
> ...


I love those red brake calipers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

turbo96 said:


> I love those red brake calipers!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks, that picture is before I clean them this year, the plastic dip is going to get touched up and the calipers get a good thorough clean

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

txcruze26 said:


> This!


35" Rear Guard Bumper Protector Trim Cover Sill Trunk Scuff Plate Rubber Black 

Ebay 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

[emoji106]









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

This is my 2014 1LT 1.4T 6-speed manual, Snow White. I just paid her off last week. She doesn't get much love in the COTM contests but I love my Cruze. Maybe it'll get some appreciation here. 

I also changed all interior bulbs with LEDs and LED license plate lights. It's a small change but it makes a pretty big difference in my opinion. I just haven't gotten around to taking pictures of those in the dark yet.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

What do you all have for speakers in there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

turbo96 said:


> What do you all have for speakers in there?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I kept the factory radio and speakers in their place for now, I'll probably upgrade the door speakers soon. I put a Boss 1600 watt multi-channel amp that drives two 12" Dual subs at 1200 watts and also powers the two 4-way Kenwood 6x9s I put in the package tray at 400 watts. I have it all on it's own circuit powered by an auxiliary 36 Ah deep cycle battery in the trunk, and supplemented with a Nitro 1.5 Farad capacitor. It's charged with a Stinger 80 amp isolator relay that I can turn on/off with the flip of a switch. I can also control the bass gain with a knob next to the switch I mounted on a bracket next to the drivers seat. That way I can listen to the radio 100% stock, or adjust the bass for different songs on the fly. 

A bonus to having a second isolated battery is, I connected a 12v socket to it that's always on even when the car is off. I can even listen to the system for blasting for about 20 minutes before the battery starts to get low. And it also powers the trailer brake light harness, or trailer accessories without discharging the main battery.


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

You have a pic if your system in the trunk? Did you use a PAC to splice in ? 




chevrasaki said:


> I kept the factory radio and speakers in their place for now, I'll probably upgrade the door speakers soon. I put a Boss 1600 watt multi-channel amp that drives two 12" Dual subs at 1200 watts and also powers the two 4-way Kenwood 6x9s I put in the package tray at 400 watts. I have it all on it's own circuit powered by an auxiliary 36 Ah deep cycle battery in the trunk, and supplemented with a Nitro 1.5 Farad capacitor. It's charged with a Stinger 80 amp isolator relay that I can turn on/off with the flip of a switch. I can also control the bass gain with a knob next to the switch I mounted on a bracket next to the drivers seat. That way I can listen to the radio 100% stock, or adjust the bass for different songs on the fly.
> 
> A bonus to having a second isolated battery is, I connected a 12v socket to it that's always on even when the car is off. I can even listen to the system for blasting for about 20 minutes before the battery starts to get low. And it also powers the trailer brake light harness, or trailer accessories without discharging the main battery.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Ptroxx said:


> You have a pic if your system in the trunk? Did you use a PAC to splice in ?


The pictures of it all are attached to post #19 in this thread, on page 2. I did indeed tap the factory speaker wires at the harness hidden behind the trim near the hood release latch and ran them through a PAC converter then ran RCAs to the amp.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I started off like this with vinyl on the bow ties less than 24 Hrs into ownership.



















Then eventually replaced that vinyl with reflective vinyl, redout vinyl tails, used the CF vinyl from below on the trunk bar, VG fin, and added the Z Spec Grille































Dipped the interior red with the intent of going back to a different color later on.




















Then that future dip project turned into CF Vinyl as well with RS Gauge cluster swap.




















Then the wheel was changed out with the Camaro Hot Wheels one.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Hard to believe this is what i rolled in for a full year...LOL









After a few years, this is much better !


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow, dropping the RPM's down to max 1850rpm makes a HUGE difference on mpg! I like 50+ mpg!
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## zaccaglin (Nov 14, 2016)

2014 Cruze LS. Tinted windows, avs rain guards, plastidiped hubs, badges, and chrome.







Before the two coats of Driven.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I started off like this with vinyl on the bow ties less than 24 Hrs into ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix the Pix please!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Fix the Pix please!



All 10 show up for me on 3 different computers on 3 different geo locations. Is PhotoBucket blocked from your computer?


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Fix the Pix please!


All 10 showed up for me too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

2014 LT. 
K&N Typhoon intake, in channel vent visors, Cravenspeed stubby antenna, LED reverse/dome/map lights, rokblokz rally mud flaps, weathertech mats, and 35% tints. 

On the agenda: borla exhaust, factory fog lights, factory lip spoiler, 18" wheels, and eradicating as much chrome as possible.


----------



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

Is that a brown steering wheel? I didn't know that existed, figured they were all black


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

PurdueCruze said:


> Is that a brown steering wheel? I didn't know that existed, figured they were all black


? I don't get your question.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

*Pictures &amp; comments of YOUR CRUZE*



Merc6 said:


> I started off like this with vinyl on the bow ties less than 24 Hrs into ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite cruzes' on this app.. everything you've done looks good... gets me jealous and ambitious at the same time ! Do you have a build thread going ?

Also, is the carbon fiber on the interior a kit you bought or is that something you did yourself? I want that and the z spec grille in the next couple weeks lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> All 10 show up for me on 3 different computers on 3 different geo locations. Is PhotoBucket blocked from your computer?





turbo96 said:


> All 10 showed up for me too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk




They do now - not sure why they din't before. Same computer too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> One of my favorite cruzes' on this app.. everything you've done looks good... gets me jealous and ambitious at the same time ! Do you have a build thread going ?
> 
> Also, is the carbon fiber on the interior a kit you bought or is that something you did yourself? I want that and the z spec grille in the next couple weeks lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it's in my sig with the other 2 cars but looking at the "Sent from Taptalk" I take it they still haven't updated the app yet to see it.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/84457-merc6-build-thread.html



Blasirl said:


> They do now - not sure why they didn't before. Same computer too.


Yeah PhotoBucket is weird like that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

turbo96 said:


> ? I don't get your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He hasn't seen the inside of your interior before. I still haven't see the titanium interior in gen 1 outside of the internet. 


The pictures make ebony not look so good but in person it's fine.


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> I started off like this with vinyl on the bow ties less than 24 Hrs into ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which touchscreen radio is that? What brand? 
I got a cheap Chinese (got shipped from China) radio in, that I just can't set the info language (shown on the small screen on the gauge cluster) to stay English and been driving me nuts for a year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GeneralDriver said:


> Which touchscreen radio is that? What brand?
> I got a cheap Chinese (got shipped from China) radio in, that I just can't set the info language (shown on the small screen on the gauge cluster) to stay English and been driving me nuts for a year.


OEM MyLink radio that comes with Eco trim and up in 2013 model year. Don't remember what brand the head unit is but Panasonic is the touch screen in the North American built Cruze. *Ninja edit* Panasonic Automotive Systems head unit. 

You may have to find someone who can read the language or the book with screens to figure out where to change that. Was it sold as able to translate to english language?


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh OK, thanks! No problem with the main display, that's in English and stays English, the problem is with the info screen between the Speedometer and the RPM gauge switches back to Chinese at every start. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry if this sounds stupid, but how do you post pictures on this site? I haven't in a long time because the method I used to use quit working. So what is the process? Also, I tried searching for instructions but didn't find anything.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Click on red Go Advanced button (below), then click on Manage Attachments, then Add Attachments. This will let you attach pictures from your library.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is my friend's 2012 1.4T hatchback. It has custom wheels, custom paint, custom interior and air bag suspension. It also has some custom bodywork.

View attachment 238906


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

My Cruze...


----------

